# Awesome Surf....



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

As usual.... I was able to come down at a most horrible time, with what was left of some hurricane winds......beautiful to watch...Sat, a few brave souls and a desperate one...me....gave it a shot anyway.....with no results...Sun.....Morning till evening...again, no results....I suppose that this can only mean I need to try again.....Was all worth while....Can't wait to hit the surf again....Wharf-Rat


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

If you're like me, every time you post an O'fer while fishing, it only means your odds have improved for the next time.

This of course also means the purchase of new tackle and a new approach that is certain to work. 

My name is Hannibal, and I have a sickness.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> IMy name is Hannibal, and I have a sickness.


 I like the way you think


----------

